# Not starting



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Not starting: could it be the starter*

For the first time since Ive had the car, my 98 GXE is not starting. Replaced the battery, and its still not starting. its cranking, but could it be the starter? Im fustrated, this car has never given my any problems.


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

The alternator looks yucky, but would an alternator really stop the car from starting? Also, how do I get the alternator out to replace it. Internal mechanics such as this are a bit beyond my current skill level.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

wissnx01 said:


> For the first time since Ive had the car, my 98 GXE is not starting. Replaced the battery, and its still not starting. its cranking, but could it be the starter? Im fustrated, this car has never given my any problems.


can you hear the fuel pump going when you put the keys in the 'on' position?


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes, the fuel pump can be heard


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

would changing the fuel filter make a difference?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

wissnx01 said:


> For the first time since Ive had the car, my 98 GXE is not starting. Replaced the battery, and its still not starting. its cranking, but could it be the starter? Im fustrated, this car has never given my any problems.



Right before my alternator went KA-PUT on me, the battery light *AND* brake light came on at the same time while driving. Since you already replaced the battery, it might be the starter. When my car wouldnt start, I popped the hood and tapped the starter with a wrench. Not lil love taps, use a hammer or something similar and get a couple of good wacks on it. Now try to start the car.....if it starts.....well you know what to replace. This isnt a surefire test to determine if you need a new starter, but it worth a shot...

Similar recent threads on this topic:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=17352&page=2&pp=15&highlight=sentra+start
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=42183&page=1&pp=15

Good Luck


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

where is the starter, exactly?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

wissnx01 said:


> where is the starter, exactly?


Kinda hard to explain, but this thread does a real good job with the description:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7653&highlight=starter+location

Notice a trend? Existing threads.....hmmm....  

If you use the Search feature you can find all kinds of info relating to Nissans not starting. Besides you wont have to wait around for someone to post an answer..... :thumbup:


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

would it be best for me to remove the starter and the alternator and take them to be tested


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

wissnx01 said:


> would it be best for me to remove the starter and the alternator and take them to be tested


Check out my post. It might help you out. As my 200sx has the same symptoms as you.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=42183


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

the dipstick smells of fuel. Now what? what causes this?


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

the spark plugs are okay. I dont understand, there was nothing wrong with the car yesterday


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

i remember earlier this year, my older sentra wouldnt start for like 3 months, then I adjusted the timing, and it starts just fine. Could timing be off on my newer on. and could a matter of a single day cause it not to start?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Have you tried push starting it? If not give that a whirl.


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Good suggestion, but push starting wont work, its an automatic


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Luckily I have my older Sentra, its not registered or insured, but not like that has ever stopped me


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Im going to remove the starter in the morining, since it gets too dark early for me to take it out now. Ill have it tested. If its not the starter, then I dont know what to do.


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

started it


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

started like magic or did you actually do something today to get it working?

i'm just another 200 with starting problems, but i've only just begun looking around at what could be wrong. if you did something different, let us know. even if you didn't, let us know how it started today.


----------



## SentraQuestions (Dec 15, 2003)

max200 said:


> started like magic or did you actually do something today to get it working?
> 
> i'm just another 200 with starting problems, but i've only just begun looking around at what could be wrong. if you did something different, let us know. even if you didn't, let us know how it started today.



Yeah, fill us in? what was the magic trick?


SQ


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

well, i was reading some other posts, and saw something about if i started it, and shut it off without it warming up. A few months ago, I did the same thing with my 91 Sentra, and it didnt start for 3 months, even after i replaced major ignition componants. I got real pissed and just started cranking the ignition. The car started. I did the same thing with this car. I had changed a fresh battery, and cranked for a few minutes, and the damn thing started. Its wierd, cause I dont understand it; it seems like there should be a mechanical reason for this, but I cant seem to figure one out.


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

wissnx01 said:


> well, i was reading some other posts, and saw something about if i started it, and shut it off without it warming up. A few months ago, I did the same thing with my 91 Sentra, and it didnt start for 3 months, even after i replaced major ignition componants. I got real pissed and just started cranking the ignition. The car started. I did the same thing with this car. I had changed a fresh battery, and cranked for a few minutes, and the damn thing started. Its wierd, cause I dont understand it; it seems like there should be a mechanical reason for this, but I cant seem to figure one out.


i think the explanation is that the engine is flooded, and cranking it for a few minutes (with gas pedal to the metal) holds the throttle open to get more air to mix with the fuel flooded in the engine. it's how i got mine working too (in addition to sanding the rotor and distributor contacts).

btw, we shared the same type of car death: the start and the quick shut off without warming it.


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Im even more retarded, Ive flooded both my cars within 6 months the same way. I guess I learned the hard way


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

how do you flood it out? my car was sitting for 4 months, and started right up the other day, just like it always did... 97 200sx


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

All I did was hold down the accelerator and held the key so the starter would keep spinning. I had to change the battery out to a fresh one, once i did that, the damn car started within a minute.


----------

